

Ask HN: What do you do whilst your specs are running? - robheaton

So as our test suite and app grows bigger I have more and more periods of a couple of minutes where I don't have anything in particular to do other than pray that green dots appear on the terminal window. It feels at bit too much like lifehackery to worry about where this time goes, but it breaks your flow and can leave you feeling at quite a loose end. What do you do?
======
wimplash
write tests which run faster.

